# HELP Rusty Tank???



## wetwilly (Apr 26, 2020)

I recently picked up a used air compressor from my neighbor for a $100. Its an 2hp 11 gallon campbell hausfeld that appeared to be in very good condition and they said it was used lightly and i trust them. I used it a couple times and after i moved it around i noticed their was something in the tank after a couple quick searches i learned it was likely just a by-product of the welding from when it was built. I wasn't too worried but I wanted to replace the drain anyway so i got some the stuff out this is what it looks like









This isn't all of it
How serious is this should i replace the tank 
if so is it worth it and can anyone recommend a good affordable tank

thanks a ton!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

You can fill the tank with water and hydro pressure test it if you think there is a possibility it could rupture.
how to test compressor tank - Google Search

Stephen


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

They obviously failed to drain the tank often. Is that all the scale that came out? If it thin and little of it, i wouldnt be too worried. One thing besides pressure testing is too ise an inspection camera and send that in the tank. That way you can see the location and severity of the corrosion. Milwaukee has a small camera head but im sure their are others. I believe Harbor freights version is small also. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

